# Sulphur Creek Ice Fishing Derby



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

The 3rd annual Sulphur Creek Reservoir Ice Fishing Derby will be Saturday February 2nd.

$25 a head. Fishing has been good. The lake has cutts, bows, browns, walleye, smallmouth and clean fresh air.

Registration starts at 6;30 a.m. at the boat ramp.

For more details see:
http://k-9radio.com/2013/01/28/sulpher- ... -saturday/


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll be there Goob! A whole lot closer than the Gorge and still an exciting time! See you on the ice!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Bears Butt said:


> I'll be there Goob! A whole lot closer than the Gorge and still an exciting time! See you on the ice!


OK, I'll see ya.


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Maybe next year I will get up there. I will just fish the place though and not enter the comp. I remember it being great windsurfing up there so is the winter just as windy as the other 3 seasons?


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

3rd annual? Did I read that right? Did they stop having it? I fished that derby 6 years or so ago. Fishing sucked nobody in the group of 10 of us or so never caught a fish. Everyone around us was skunked. Winning fish was like 15" long. It was a great time by all means though, I wouldn't hesitate to go back. It's the experiences that make it more memorable then the actual fishing.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

americanforkdude said:


> 3rd annual? Did I read that right? Did they stop having it? I fished that derby 6 years or so ago. Fishing sucked nobody in the group of 10 of us or so never caught a fish. Everyone around us was skunked. Winning fish was like 15" long. It was a great time by all means though, I wouldn't hesitate to go back. It's the experiences that make it more memorable then the actual fishing.


That's right, this was the 3rd year for this Derby, called the Sulphur Creek Ice Fishing Derby. The old derby was the Evanston Lions Club Ice Fishing Derby; perhaps the best run, best organized, fishing derby I have ever fished. About the 3rd or 4th year there were 1500 participants. Later, the Derby was limited to 1200 people. The event ran for 14 years (thru 2008, I think) and was discontinued when a referendum for a larger couny jail failed. :mrgreen:

This was my 1st year at this derby, although I fished the lake the 1st year they had the derby but didn't registered. It was a small crowd and I would say about one-half of the contestants were form Utah.

The winning fish was a 23.25" rainbow, second place was 21", and third was 16.2". I had a nice time. Fishing was a little slow compared to the other times I've fished Sulphur this year. The 3 of us only caught about 20 fish and the group next to us did as well, or better.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Newspaper article and pictures of winning fish:

http://www.uintacountyherald.com/v2_new ... 12&page=72


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

1st and 2nd place:


----------

